# Buckling Eye Squinting



## Bunnymama25 (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I have a 5 month old buckling newly Banded 5 weeks ago (no they haven’t fallen off yet 😢) who squints all the time. He’s able to Open his eyes fully, but typically doesn’t. There’s no discharge, whites of his eyes look good- no pink/redness. He otherwise acts mostly fine, he plays but obviously is less rambunctious than the other 2 intact males. His tin has zero problems and doesn’t squint. I’m not sure if this is how he is or if something is wrong- no diarrhea, eating, drinking fine.Other two boys have no symptoms. Any thoughts?
I’m going to try some contact lenses saline to rule out foreign body, but legit looks just fine whenever I look at it.

edit to add: vet is due out next Friday 9/25 for checkup, do you think this is more emergent than that?


----------



## WeegMisty (Sep 19, 2020)

Hmm, that is odd. I don't have much experience with this, but I hope someone comes along to help you out!


----------

